# Do I detect a note of sour grapes in your voice?



## j-Adore

Do I detect a note of sour grapes in your voice? -- [_said in a mocking tone_]

How is the idea "_Do I detect X in your voice?"_ idiomatically expressed in colloquial German? Can I say something like:


Aus dir spricht doch wohl nicht etwa der Neid der Besitzlosen?


Aus dir spricht doch wohl nicht etwa bloß der Neid der Besitzlosen?

With this German sentence, I'm trying to express the idea of:


Surely I don't detect a note of sour grapes (/a hint of jealousy) in your voice, do I?  -- [_said ironically, with feigned disbelief_]


----------



## Sowka

j-Adore said:


> Do I detect a note of sour grapes in your voice?


My suggestion: Höre ich da etwa eine Spur von Neid in Deiner Stimme?

(I'm not happy with "Neid" = "sour grapes", but at the moment I can't come up with something better. )



j-Adore said:


> Aus dir spricht doch wohl nicht etwa der Neid der Besitzlosen?
> 
> 
> Aus dir spricht doch wohl nicht etwa bloß der Neid der Besitzlosen?



I think "Neid der Besitzlosen" would work only if it was about something that you can possess. But if it's about something that you can achieve, then it wouldn't sound right to me.

We use a lot of Tönungspartikeln in German, but not all at once. 

"Aus dir spricht doch wohl nicht der Neid der Besitzlosen?" But I think this does not convey the irony of the English sentence. It's rather direct.


----------



## JClaudeK

Oder vielleicht:

Da schwingt doch ein bisschen Neid mit, oder?


----------



## Perseas

Sowka said:


> My suggestion: Höre ich da etwa eine Spur von Neid in Deiner Stimme?


An so etwas habe ich auch gedacht, nur statt "höre" "wahrnehmen".
_Ist es wohl eine Spur von Neid in deiner Stimme wahrzunehmen?_

Ich nehme auch an, dass "detect" nicht erfolgrech als "erkennen" oder "ausmachen" übersetzt werden kann.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Sowka said:


> I'm not happy with "Neid"


I think "Missgunst" would be also possible.
"Höre ich da etwa ein wenig Missgunst deiner Stimme?"


----------



## j-Adore

Sowka said:


> I think "Neid der Besitzlosen" would work only if it was about something that you can *possess*. But if it's about something that you can *achieve*, then it wouldn't sound right to me.



If two girls are vying for the *affection *of the same boy, can a girl on the losing side show "Neid der Besitzlosen"?


----------



## Sowka

j-Adore said:


> If two girls are vying for the *affection *of the same boy, can a girl on the losing side show "Neid der Besitzlosen"?



I don't think so.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> An so etwas habe ich auch gedacht, nur statt "höre" "wahrnehmen".
> _Ist es wohl eine Spur von Neid in deiner Stimme wahrzunehmen?_


"wahrnehmen" 
=>_ Da ist  wohl eine Spur von Neid in deiner Stimme wahrzunehmen?_


j-Adore said:


> idiomatically expressed in _colloquial_ German?


"wahrnehmen"  wäre  allerdings nicht  _ugs_.



Lhost Vokus said:


> I think "Missgunst" would be also possible.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> My suggestion: Höre ich da etwa eine Spur von Neid in Deiner Stimme?


Statt "in Deiner Stimme" könnte man auch sagen:

"Höre ich da etwa eine Spur von Neid *raus*?"
cf.: "heraushören" _(übertragen)_


----------



## bearded

Wie wäre es mit
_Spüre ich etwa/denn einen sauren Ton in deiner Stimme?_
?


----------



## elroy

That sounds like “angry,” not “bitter/resentful.”


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> einen sauren Ton in deiner Stimme?


"ein saurer Ton" und "sour grapes" sind meines Erachtens nicht dasselbe.

Hier habe ich eine lange Diskussion zum Thema "sour grapes" gefunden (gar nicht so einfach, das wiederzugeben):
That's just sour grapes - Deutsch gesucht: Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Forum - leo.org
Und hier
Sour Grapes


----------



## bearded

Ihr habt beide recht. Dann vielleicht
_Spüre ich etwa einen verbitterten Ton in deiner Stimme?_


----------



## JClaudeK

"neidisch, missgünstig" kommen der Sache m.E. näher als "verbittert".


----------



## j-Adore

How about:

Ist das etwa eine Spur von Neid, die ich da raushöre?

Wo kommt dieser Neid her, den ich da raushöre?


----------



## elroy

I don’t think “Neid” is an appropriate translation.  “Sour grapes” is not about jealousy; it’s about playing down the value to you of something you want but can’t get — so it’s about bitterness and resentfulness.  You can of course be simultaneously jealous of someone who does have the thing you can’t have, but that’s a separate sentiment.  Sour grapes can exist without jealousy.


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> Ist das etwa eine Spur von Neid, die ich da raushöre?


 C'est OK.

Gleichzeitig mit eroys Antwort 



elroy said:


> it’s about bitterness and resentfulness.


"Missgunst" passt wahrscheinlich besser als Neid.

cf.


> missgönnen
> jmdm. etw., jmdn. nicht gönnen
> Beispiele:
> jmdm. seine gute Stellung, einen Erfolg missgönnen



jdm. etw. missgönnen => to begrudge  sb sth
cf.


ESustad said:


> To begrudge someone means to resent them for something.


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> so it’s about bitterness and resentfulness.


I agree but it's more than that. "Sour grapes" is the defense mechanism employed by someone who feels bitterness and resentfulness for not achieving something.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hierzu Wikipedia:


> In dieser Fabel zeigt sich ein Fuchs verächtlich über die Trauben, die er nicht erreichen kann:
> „_Der Fuchs biss die Zähne zusammen, rümpfte die Nase und meinte hochmütig: „Sie sind mir noch nicht reif genug, ich mag keine sauren Trauben.“ Mit erhobenem Haupt stolzierte er in den Wald zurück._“
> Die Fabel karikiert den unehrlichen Umgang mit einer Niederlage: Um sich nicht eingestehen zu müssen, dass er die Trauben nicht erreichen kann, behauptet der Fuchs, sie gar nicht erreichen zu wollen.


Und auch:
Der Saure-Trauben-Effekt (=> Minimierung eines virtuellen Verlustgefühls )


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> If two girls are vying for the *affection *of the same boy, can a girl on the losing side show "Neid der Besitzlosen"?



Die Frage ist, ob hier überhaupt ein "Saure-Trauben-Effekt" vorliegt.


----------



## Kajjo

Keep it simple, if spoken:

_Höre ich da ein bisschen Neid/Eifersucht in deiner Stimme?
Na, das klingt ein wenig so, als ob du neidisch wärest.
Du klingst ein wenig neidisch...?_

A bit more elevated:

_Bemerke ich da ein wenig Neid in deiner Stimme?
Habe ich da eben wirklich Neid entdeckt in deiner Stimme?_



j-Adore said:


> note of sour grapes


In German anything with _"sauer/bitter/verdorben"_ does not fit at all for envy or jealousy. We know "Trauben, die zu hoch hängen" (unerreichbar sind), but that's a different story.

One more note: Please clearly distinguish envy and jealousy in German. I don't know whether it is as clearly distinguished in English, but in German both emotions are clearly differentiated.

Neid (envy) = an emotion that occurs when you want to have something that another person has (items, properties, abilities)

Eifersucht (jealousy) = an emotion that occurs if important social relations are endangered by a third person, particularly with regards to love and affection (partner to partner for 3rd person, young child to child for parents).

If the girl Anna has a really kind boyfriend and Josy feels envy, she would like to have a nice boyfriend as well, but usually not necessarily the same person -- she just wants a boyfriend of her own equally kind and dashing. Both girls want a boyfriend each.

If the girl Anna has the really dashing boyfriend Tim and Josy feels jealousy, she would like to have Tim as her own boyfriend, because she yearns for his affection, too. Both girls have a crush on the same boy.


----------



## elroy

The difference between jealousy and envy is irrelevant here because neither is what “sour grapes” means.  See above.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> “Sour grapes” is not about jealousy; it’s about playing down the value to you of something you want but can’t get — so it’s about bitterness and resentfulness.


vs


> Nowadays when somebody expresses sour grapes, it means that they put down something simply because they can't have it.
> The phrase is often used incorrectly as another way to express bitterness or resentment.
> Urban Dictionary: Sour Grapes


So?

Anyway, the girl isn't _playing down the value_ of the boy.

So I think that it _is_ about jealousy or envy.


----------



## elroy

What they probably mean is that not all instances of bitterness or resentment can be called “sour grapes,” and I agree.  But sour grapes, to my mind, involves bitterness and resentment.  You are bitter and resentful because you can’t get something that you want, so you start saying “Oh, it’s not that great anyway” (“I can’t reach the grapes, but it’s okay because they’re sour anyway”).


JClaudeK said:


> Anyway, the girl isn't _playing down the value_ of the boy.


What girl?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> What girl?


'_The girl on the losing side_':


j-Adore said:


> If two girls are vying for the *affection *of the same boy, can a girl on the losing side show "Neid der Besitzlosen"?


----------



## elroy

You can say that the girl is jealous, and you can say that she's exhibiting "sour grapes" behavior, and these are not the same thing.  Her jealousy may be the _cause_ of the sour grapes behavior, but the two are not the same thing.  Sour grapes means that she'd be saying "Oh, he's not that great anyway."


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Sour grapes means that she'd be saying "Oh, he's not that great anyway."


OK, I get you. I didn't think of that possible reaction of the girl. But yes, if that is what "sour grapes" is about then I misunderstood the example with the girls and affection. It's just not a common concept in German.

_Ach, und jetzt machst du ihn plötzlich schlecht? Spricht da der Neid / deine Missgunst?_


----------



## Perseas

Ist diese Phrase bekannt? Ich bin ihr als Äquivalent für "sour grapes" begegnet:
_Was der Fuchs nicht erreicht_, _betrachtet er als Vorrat._


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> _Was der Fuchs nicht erreicht_, _betrachtet er als Vorrat._


Noch nie gehört. Passt thematisch auch nicht wirklich zu der bekannten Parabel, oder?


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> Noch nie gehört. Passt thematisch auch nicht wirklich zu der bekannten Parabel, oder?


Ich denke, die Parabel spricht nicht direkt von "Vorrat" aber thematisch passt.

Als Ergänzung:


> In diesem Zusammenhang steht auch das folgende Nietzsche-Zitat:
> 
> _„Ein rechter Fuchs nennt nicht nur die Trauben sauer, welche er nicht erreichen kann, sondern auch die, welche er erreicht und anderen vorweggenommen hat.“_
> Im Neugriechischen gibt es das Sprichwort „Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια.“ (_„*Was der Fuchs nicht erreicht, betrachtet er als Vorrat*.“_)


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Ich denke, die Parabel spricht nicht direkt von "Vorrat" aber thematisch passt.


Na ja, der Fuchs redet die unerreichbaren Sachen schlecht -- eine für Menschen durchaus geläufige Reaktion bei Neid oder Missgunst. Der Fuchs tut so, als ob er sie nicht mehr will und sie ohnehin nichts taugen. Von Vorrat oder "später essen" ist da nicht dir Rede. Aber klar, ganz grob verwandt ist das schon irgendwie.

Die Sichtweise als Vorrat oder späteres Ziel ist deutlich positiver und cleverer.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich wiederhole: 





JClaudeK said:


> Die Frage ist, ob hier überhaupt ein "Saure-Trauben-Effekt" vorliegt.


In j-Adores Vorschlag


j-Adore said:


> How about:
> 
> Ist das etwa eine Spur von Neid, die ich da raushöre?
> 
> Wo kommt dieser Neid her, den ich da raushöre?


ist nicht mehr die Rede von "sour grapes".

@j-Adore Hast du dich im OP nur falsch ausgedrückt? (Wenn nicht, gib uns bitte den Kontext!)

Falls die "sour grapes" wegfallen können, sind Deine Vorschläge durchaus  in Ordnung.



Nebenbei gesagt, der wichtigste Punkt war


j-Adore said:


> How is the idea "_Do I detect X in your voice?"_ idiomatically expressed in colloquial German?


und der wurde ja beantwortet.


----------



## deltron

Sowka said:


> Höre ich da etwa eine Spur von Neid in Deiner Stimme?


Could Tenor/Nachklang also work in the position of Spur, or would that not sound right?


----------



## j-Adore

@JClaudeK As with my other questions, I don't have a more detailed context in mind (than the one already provided in my Q).

I initially wrote the title as a more *general*: "Do I detect *X *in your voice?", but then a moderator changed it to the current one.

My question was supposed to revolve around the German equivalent of "Do I detect ... in your voice?"; "sour grapes" was just an example that sprang to mind first. So when you suggested "eine Spur of Neid", I saw no reason not to go along with it. That was all.

I like yours with "mitschwingen" and "heraushören".


Incidentally, simply put, "sour grapes" is used when someone says:

"A 5-star hotel? What's the point of shelling out so much money?" = [A statement like this is "sour grapes"]

Here the speaker doesn't really think that way; he only says so in a negative tone, just because he can't afford it himself. If he could, he might gladly stay at such a luxurious hotel.

Quite naturally, such a "sour grapes" comes from a sense/feeling of frustration/envy/inferiority etc -- on account of your not having them yourself. That's why I went with the loosely rendered: "der Neid der Besitzlosen".


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> I initially wrote the title as a more *general*: "Do I detect *X *in your voice?", but then a moderator changed it to the current one.
> My question was supposed to revolve around the German equivalent of "Do I detect ... in your voice?"


Thanks, that's what I thought.

So, the whole dicussion on "sour grapes" is more or less futile.


----------



## JClaudeK

deltron said:


> Could Tenor/Nachklang also work in the position of Spur, or would that not sound right?


"Tenor" doesn't fit here.
At a pinch, "Nachklang" could work.


----------



## Sowka

j-Adore said:


> My question was supposed to revolve around the German equivalent of "Do I detect ... in your voice?"; "sour grapes" was just an example that sprang to mind first.



It is the sentence provided in the OP.

The problem is that we do have the expression "saure Trauben" in German, too (as already discussed). But, as far as I can tell, this does not fit in the sentence structures suggested in this thread.

So the question how to express "Do I detect a note of X in your voice" in German depends on the value X. 

This is the sentence structure


JClaudeK said:


> "Höre ich da etwa eine Spur von Neid *raus*?"



that goes well with nouns like _Missgunst, Neid, Sarkasmus, Ironie_ ...

However, "sour grapes" is none of these. I'm not happy with rendering _sour grapes_ as _Neid_ or _Missgunst_ because the emotion behind "sour grapes" can also be disappointment and/or sadness. So if we use one of these -- _Neid, Missgunst_ -- in order to fit in the sentence structure, we do not translate _sour grapes_ well, in my opinion.

In my opinion, we cannot say something like "Höre ich da etwa eine Spur von sauren Trauben heraus?" To me, this sounds ridiculous because this sentence evokes the image of actual sour grapes.

In order to properly translate the _sour grapes_, we should use _saure Trauben_ in German, and this means that in this particular case, we have to deviate from the sentence structure that works well with other nouns.

An example:

_Antonia: Die Geschäftsführung hat Kunigunde als Projektleiterin eingesetzt. Na ja, mir wäre das ehrlich gesagt auch zu stressig mit all diesen Terminabsprachen, der Hektik und so weiter.
Berta: *Das klingt aber schon ein bisschen nach sauren Trauben, findest du nicht auch?*_


----------



## Gernot Back

What about _Schnippischheit_, _Schnippischkeit_ or _Eingeschnapptheit_?

_Höre ich da etwa einen schnippischen Unterton?_
_Höre ich da etwa etwas (leicht) Schnippisches in deiner Stimme?_
_Höre ich da etwa eine leichte __Verstimmung__ heraus?_
_Höre ich da etwa einen (leicht) eingeschnappten Unterton?_
Synonyms for _eingeschnappt_ according to DUDEN:


			
				DUDEN said:
			
		

> beleidigt, gekränkt, getroffen, verletzt, *verstimmt*; (bildungssprachlich) pikiert; (umgangssprachlich) auf den Schlips getreten, *sauer*, *verschnupft*; (norddeutsch und ostmitteldeutsch umgangssprachlich) tücksch; (bayrisch, österreichisch mundartlich) harb


_Grapes are overrated!_​


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Höre ich da etwa einen schnippischen Unterton?


----------



## j-Adore

In deinen Worten *schwingt *leichter Neid, was?
I'm now wondering if this works without 'mit', too?


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> I'm now wondering if this works without 'mit', too?


Hm, it works, but is much less idiomatic than with "mit". I always use "mitschwingen".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> Surely I don't detect a note of sour grapes (/a hint of jealousy) in your voice, do I? -- [_said ironically, with feigned disbelief_]


An deinem Tonfall kann ich erkennen, dass du kein bisschen neidisch bist … und das finde ich sehr erfreulich.


j-Adore said:


> How is the idea "_Do I detect X in your voice?"_ idiomatically expressed in colloquial German? Can I say something like:
> 
> 
> Aus dir spricht doch wohl nicht etwa der Neid der Besitzlosen?


So kann man es sagen. Vor allem „nicht etwa“ passt mMn sehr gut  Man tut so, als sei man erstaunt.



j-Adore said:


> If two girls are vying for the *affection *of the same boy, can a girl on the losing side show "Neid der Besitzlosen"?


Vielleicht:
Neid der Verschmähten
scherzhaft:
Neid der Unbemannten
(Anspielung auf unbemannte Raumschiffe)


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> That sounds like “angry,” not “bitter/resentful.”


Neckend:

Spüre ich da etwa einen bitteren Ton in deiner Stimme?
Spüre ich da nicht einen bitteren Ton in deiner Stimme?

“Nicht“ is an intensifier here.


Grapes are bitter.

edit:  I added "neckend"


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage zu "mocking": Es hat mehrere Bedeutungen. Ist es "neckend", "spöttisch" oder eher "verletzend/garstig"?


----------

